
Show HN: Vim-snipe – Targeted linewise motions and edits - monaghanboy
https://github.com/yangmillstheory/vim-snipe
======
crenwick
Looks like a bulky version of quick-scope (maybe inspired by?):
[https://github.com/unblevable/quick-
scope](https://github.com/unblevable/quick-scope)

~~~
monaghanboy
They're completely different in functionality...I've never been able to get
quick-scope working FWIW and not sure what the value add is for it (after
reading the README many times).

------
Rainymood
I have EasyMotion installed but don't use it often. This reminds me very much
of EasyMotion, why should I use vim-snipe over the fact that I already have
EasyMotion installed?

~~~
monaghanboy
Explains it here: [https://blog.yangmillstheory.com/posts/vim-snipe/#is-
this-a-...](https://blog.yangmillstheory.com/posts/vim-snipe/#is-this-a-
solved-problem)

